# Urinary Incontinence in a Disabled Golden



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a lot easier to keep a boy dry than a girl! My girl has spay incontinence so I feel your pain. Thankfully, she tends to have long stretches of staying dry broken by a day or two of accidents, but yes... during those days it seems like she's constantly wet from either being bathed or peeing on herself, and if I rinse her I have to also dry her or the friction of the diaper will cause a hot spot under her tail... 

Anyway, for male dogs the best thing to get him is a belly band. Here's a link to the ones we bought for our boy who is still learning to "hold it" in the house: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY9RZDV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These have worked great from him and have contained an entire emptying of his bladder without a leak. Generally, we can just remove the band, throw it in the wash, wipe him down with a damp washcloth or pet wipe to get most of the urine off his skin, and put on a fresh belly band (they come in a three pack). They wash great as well. Naturally, if your dog is wearing these all the time, you will still want to regularly wash him with shampoo and dry him thoroughly before putting a band back on.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

They make a raised bed, not expensive from homedepot.com. I had senior dogs that boarded with me and kept in the shower at night (master bath near my bed) and put puppy pads under the bed. Raised bed is good for the joints (no pressure) and it was easy to clean up, toss the pads and turn on the shower to rinse the bed. Dogs stayed relatively clean as the pee drained through the cover. Just a quick rinse of the dog before owners returned and everyone happy. Ahh the life of a pet sitter, in home boarding business.
But personally I have never had to deal with this on a full time basis for my own dogs. I tend to look at my seniors and wonder if this is how I would want to live and maybe because I am a senior the perspective has changed somewhat. Not being able to walk or control my bladder/bowels would be a horrible way to live and as hard as it is to say goodbye, this is when I let them go.


----------



## alexisefabian (Aug 14, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> It's a lot easier to keep a boy dry than a girl! My girl has spay incontinence so I feel your pain. Thankfully, she tends to have long stretches of staying dry broken by a day or two of accidents, but yes... during those days it seems like she's constantly wet from either being bathed or peeing on herself, and if I rinse her I have to also dry her or the friction of the diaper will cause a hot spot under her tail...
> 
> Anyway, for male dogs the best thing to get him is a belly band. Here's a link to the ones we bought for our boy who is still learning to "hold it" in the house: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY9RZDV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> These have worked great from him and have contained an entire emptying of his bladder without a leak. Generally, we can just remove the band, throw it in the wash, wipe him down with a damp washcloth or pet wipe to get most of the urine off his skin, and put on a fresh belly band (they come in a three pack). They wash great as well. Naturally, if your dog is wearing these all the time, you will still want to regularly wash him with shampoo and dry him thoroughly before putting a band back on.


Thank you! I got a pack of belly bands and he hasn't peed in them yet, but they fit nicely!


----------



## alexisefabian (Aug 14, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> They make a raised bed, not expensive from homedepot.com. I had senior dogs that boarded with me and kept in the shower at night (master bath near my bed) and put puppy pads under the bed. Raised bed is good for the joints (no pressure) and it was easy to clean up, toss the pads and turn on the shower to rinse the bed. Dogs stayed relatively clean as the pee drained through the cover. Just a quick rinse of the dog before owners returned and everyone happy. Ahh the life of a pet sitter, in home boarding business.
> But personally I have never had to deal with this on a full time basis for my own dogs. I tend to look at my seniors and wonder if this is how I would want to live and maybe because I am a senior the perspective has changed somewhat. Not being able to walk or control my bladder/bowels would be a horrible way to live and as hard as it is to say goodbye, this is when I let them go.


The raised bed is a great idea, thank you! He just had sudden mobility issues and hopefully, his medication will allow him to walk again within a couple of days. I'm just trying to make it through until the steroids kick in!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I hope things improve... steroids usually make them pee often but hopefully helps with the mobility.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does your Vet offer alternative treatments such as Herbs? Or do you have access to a Holistic Vet?

There is a Chinese herb that some friends of mine have used to treat incontinent dogs. 
They worked with a holistic Vet that recommend it. I can't remember the name of it or I would share the info. 

Here are links to finding a Holistic Vet






VetFinder – Find a Holistic Veterinarian – American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association







www.ahvma.org










AHVMA – The Leader, the Voice, the Resource for integrative holistic veterinary medicine







www.ahvma.org


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i think the belly band would help, my friend uses that for her 16 year old dog who cannot control his bladder, keeps it clean and dry. my male chihuahua also wears a band when I visit places like friends houses or dog friendly cafes as he marks alot.


----------

